# Hallam Towers Sheffield Dec 2015



## wappy (Dec 11, 2015)

Yes i know its been done before but i heard it was getting demolished soon so while i was passing i thought id get a look before it was gone for ever.
It sounds somewhat retro – perhaps even garish – nowadays, but in the context of its time Sheffield’s Hallam Tower was as elegant as they came. It even hosted the Swiss football team during the 1966 World Cup and appeared in an advert for the Ford Galaxie 500.
Like so many modernist structures, however, the years haven’t been kind and were it not for the building’s iconic status in Sheffield, many may be more inclined to see it as an eyesore – and some already do.
In 1978 the hotel was sold to Forte Holdings and changed hands again during the 1980s and ’90s. By the time it became part of the Holiday Inn chain in 2001, the beginning of the end was fast approaching. On April 18, 2004 the Hallam Tower finally closed, as did its Spirit Health Club, which had once boasted a membership including football players, Sheffield boxing champion Herol ‘Bomber’ Graham and this author.
If nothing else, the abandoned Hallam Tower still offers great views.

Info thanks to Sheffield's Derelict Hallam Tower Hotel: An Abandoned Modernist Icon - Urban Ghosts Media


----------



## krela (Dec 12, 2015)

Nicely done wappy.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 12, 2015)

Good set of photos
may have to have a look at this when next up in Sheffield


----------



## wappy (Dec 12, 2015)

cheers not much left of the inside worth it for the views from top though


----------



## krela (Dec 12, 2015)

wappy said:


> cheers not much left of the inside worth it for the views from top though



You captured it at the end of it's life before it disappears, that's what this site is all about!  

Photos are looking good.


----------



## MD (Dec 12, 2015)

is the Phlegm graff still on the roof ? i heard it got painted over


----------



## smiler (Dec 12, 2015)

Proper Job Wappy, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 12, 2015)

Cracking roof top shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## MD (Dec 12, 2015)

back in 2012 


_MG_3328 by matt allen, on Flickr


----------



## wappy (Dec 12, 2015)

wow no i would have remembered seing that lol no unless it was round the other side it was a bit windy idnt stay up there very long lol


----------



## wappy (Dec 12, 2015)

krela said:


> You captured it at the end of it's life before it disappears, that's what this site is all about!
> 
> Photos are looking good.


 thanks krela


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 14, 2015)

Nice one Wappy! Wow love that Phlegm piece!


----------

